# Ram air manifold question.



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

So I was on the ram air restoration website earlier and also tried calling with no avail. Mailbox is full. I did try calling another time a few months back and still no answer. I am sure they are busy but. Anyway maybe you guys can fill in the blanks for me. Has anyone purchased a pair of 64-67 ram air manifolds lately? Are they $349 a pair uncoated or ea? Is there a backorder list or were they in stock? Also after rebuilding my engine and wanting to purchase 4 wheel disk brakes I am trying to justify not getting them ceramic coated. After all my original ones were not coated. what do you guys think. I know what my wife thinks Lol.:cuss:


----------



## Bill E (Apr 14, 2011)

It’s 349$ for the pair. There’s 2 types of ceramic coating. One is a chrome looking coating. The other is a dark gray, kinda matches the freshly cast color. The coating is 219$ and I think very worth it. I like the gray.


----------

